# Automount, cosa uso?

## federico

Ciao a tutti, mi domandavo quale sia attualmente il sistema migliore per gestire l'automounting di periferiche usb. Ho provato nel tempo udev, ivman, script fatti a mano...

Cosa dovrei utilizzare? C'e' qualche guida in proposito?

Federico

----------

## lucapost

un pò di tempo fa mi ero lanciato su autofs, comunque per i DE più consistenti dovrebbe essere sufficiente installare hal+dbus

----------

## federico

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> un pò di tempo fa mi ero lanciato su autofs, comunque per i DE più consistenti dovrebbe essere sufficiente installare hal+dbus

 

eppure il mio gnome con hal e dbus non monta un tubo...

C'e' un sistema figo per mappare un nome per ogni device e montarlo dove dico io?

----------

## lucapost

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'e' un sistema figo per mappare un nome per ogni device....

 

questo lo fai con udev, questo è il mio file di configurazione:

```
 ~/> cat /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules 

ATTRS{idProduct}=="5041", ATTRS{idVendor}=="04e8", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="samsung%n"

ATTRS{idProduct}=="2168", ATTRS{idVendor}=="0ea0", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="pendrive%n"
```

la guida migliore che ho trovato è questa: http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html

dai un'occhiata agli esempi.

Comunque c'è qualcosa anche sul wiki: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Customizing_UDEV

----------

## skypjack

 *federico wrote:*   

> C'e' un sistema figo per mappare un nome per ogni device e montarlo dove dico io?

 

Figo? Pensa che io uso le cose perché funzionano ... Sono proprio preistorico!

----------

## federico

 *skypjack wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   C'e' un sistema figo per mappare un nome per ogni device e montarlo dove dico io? 
> 
> Figo? Pensa che io uso le cose perché funzionano ... Sono proprio preistorico!

 

Effettivamente...

Io devo avere le cose che funzionano, e se sono esoteriche anche meglio  :Smile: 

Altrimenti rimarrei sempre uno dei tanti   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Peach

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *skypjack wrote:*    *federico wrote:*   C'e' un sistema figo per mappare un nome per ogni device e montarlo dove dico io? 
> 
> Figo? Pensa che io uso le cose perché funzionano ... Sono proprio preistorico! 
> 
> Effettivamente...
> ...

 

in ogni caso asbesto ha pubblicato su questo forum una guida all'installazione di autofs... se la trovo la linko, però forse è un po' outdated.

personalmente uso ivman+hald+dbus

e in fstab ho i devices specificati by-uuid

questo mi consente di nominare i device singolarmente... volevo provare a fare la cosa delle regole di udev però è pure troppo e se devo modificare qualcosa devo ripigliarmi la guida e sinceramente non mi va...

----------

## lucapost

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e in fstab ho i devices specificati by-uuid

 

cosa vuol dire?

----------

## Peach

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   
> 
> e in fstab ho i devices specificati by-uuid 
> 
> cosa vuol dire?

 

```
/dev/disk/by-uuid/34622df6-f4ca-4b2c-a5cc-77ee92f02419  /mnt/MoreStuff  ext3             noatime,noauto,exec,dev,suid,rw 0 0
```

----------

## lucapost

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /dev/disk/by-uuid/34622df6-f4ca-4b2c-a5cc-77ee92f02419  /mnt/MoreStuff  ext3             noatime,noauto,exec,dev,suid,rw 0 0
> ```
> ...

 

 :Shocked: 

nerdissimo!

a questo punto in vacca le regole di udev e mi creo dei link con dei nomi decenti a quella roba li, forse funge...ora provo.

----------

## Peach

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nerdissimo!
> 
> a questo punto in vacca le regole di udev e mi creo dei link con dei nomi decenti a quella roba li, forse funge...ora provo.

 

lol!!!

cmq l'howto su autofs che citavo era questo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-242949-highlight-autofs+howto.html

----------

## lucapost

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Auto_mount_filesystems_(AUTOFS) è più recente.

 :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Sono un po' confuso, cosa dovrei usare?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Question:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## riverdragon

 *federico wrote:*   

> eppure il mio gnome con hal e dbus non monta un tubo...

 Il tuo utente è membro del gruppo plugdev?

----------

## hujuice

 *federico wrote:*   

> Sono un po' confuso, cosa dovrei usare?       

 

 *Tom Robbins, Beati come rane su foglie di ninfea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> «Una scelta non è una scelta se non comporta conseguenze. Dipende dal senso che vuoi dare alla parola libertà.»
> 
> 

 

Citazioni a parte, la libertà di Linux è proprio il fatto di poter scegliere, no?   :Cool: 

Io faccio come Peach, però l'fstab lo scrivo diversamente.

```

UUID=34622df6-f4ca-4b2c-a5cc-77ee92f02419  /mnt/MoreStuff  ext3             noatime,noauto,exec,dev,suid,rw 0 0

```

Buon lunedì,

HUjuice

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Ma l'automount e' ancora un problema ? Ma sul serio ?

----------

## randomaze

"Cosa uso per ..." é decisamente una discussione  :Wink: 

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## Onip

con gnome io utilizzo con soddisfazione gli strumenti propri di gnome, cioè

```

gnome-base/gnome-mount

gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager

```

abbinati ad hal + dbus e all'inclusione del mio utente nel gruppo plugdev. E tutto funziona out of the box.

Certo, se poi vuoi qualcosa di esoterico....

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *hujuice wrote:*   

> Io faccio come Peach, però l'fstab lo scrivo diversamente.
> 
> ```
> 
> UUID=34622df6-f4ca-4b2c-a5cc-77ee92f02419  /mnt/MoreStuff  ext3             noatime,noauto,exec,dev,suid,rw 0 0
> ...

 

A me in quel modo non funziona... e nemmeno specificando LABEL=XXX

P.S. rox monta automaticamente le directory corrispondenti ad un mountpoint di fstab quando ci clicchi sopra!   :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Ma l'automount e' ancora un problema ? Ma sul serio ?

 

si nel 2007 abbiamo ancora questo problema.

diciamo che gli utenti desktop arrivano dopo... ma lasciamo stare questo discorso per questa volta altrimenti m'arrabbio   :Evil or Very Mad: 

@cazzantonio: sempre con hal+ivman ???

----------

## federico

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Ma l'automount e' ancora un problema ? Ma sul serio ?

 

Per me si, non uso di solito cose automatiche e ora che ho voglia di usarle non so come fare...

----------

## federico

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   eppure il mio gnome con hal e dbus non monta un tubo... Il tuo utente è membro del gruppo plugdev?

 

 *onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> con gnome io utilizzo con soddisfazione gli strumenti propri di gnome
> 
> abbinati ad hal + dbus e all'inclusione del mio utente nel gruppo plugdev. E tutto funziona out of the box.
> ...

 

No, l'ho messo ora ma faccio le prove domani, perche' sono fuso (e confuso :p), e vi so dire... Grazie a entrambi intanto.

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> "Cosa uso per ..." é decisamente una discussione 
> 
> Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

 

Sono mesi e mesi che non riesco a postare niente nell'altro forum, quasi non so neanche a cosa serva, c'e' qualcuno che ha davvero problemi di installazione?  :Smile:  E' perche' vi ostinate a non usare 

```

altair ~ # more /etc/make.conf

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

```

e ad evolvervi a nuovi problemi piu' spirituali  :Surprised: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Beh consgliare di usare un sistema non stabile non mi sembra il miglior modo per ridurre le domande sul forum.. o forse le volevi aumentare ?

----------

## Peach

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Beh consgliare di usare un sistema non stabile non mi sembra il miglior modo per ridurre le domande sul forum.. o forse le volevi aumentare ?

 

si dai, è ovvio: nel forum italiano (non discussione) ci sono poche domande. si fa come si faceva una volta, dove tutti quelli che venivano da debian testing mettevano subito ARCH="~x86" appena installavano, e così c'erano un sacco di richieste d'assistenza "genuine"  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Beh consgliare di usare un sistema non stabile non mi sembra il miglior modo per ridurre le domande sul forum.. o forse le volevi aumentare ?

 

Non vorrei scatenare una discussione fuori luogo in questo topic, ma se a qualcuno interessa come la penso ne apriro' un altro di topic...

----------

## bandreabis

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   Beh consgliare di usare un sistema non stabile non mi sembra il miglior modo per ridurre le domande sul forum.. o forse le volevi aumentare ? 
> 
> Non vorrei scatenare una discussione fuori luogo in questo topic, ma se a qualcuno interessa come la penso ne apriro' un altro di topic...

 

Apri Fede, apri.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lucapost

Da qualche mese a questa parte preferisco far sbrigare l'automount delle periferiche rimovibili direttamente a udev, ho creato semplicemente questo file:

```
#>cat /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules 

ATTRS{idProduct}=="5041", ATTRS{idVendor}=="04e8",     NAME="%k", SYMLINK="samsung%n",  RUN+="/bin/mount /mnt/samsung"

ATTRS{idProduct}=="1000", ATTRS{idVendor}=="090c",     NAME="%k", SYMLINK="pendrive%n", RUN+="/bin/mount /mnt/pendrive"

ATTRS{idProduct}=="2168", ATTRS{idVendor}=="0ea0",     NAME="%k", SYMLINK="pensmall%n", RUN+="/bin/mount /mnt/pensmall"

ATTRS{type}=="SD",        ATTRS{serial}=="0x00023025", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="canon%n",    RUN+="/bin/mount /mnt/canon"
```

e sistemato il file /etc/fstab:

```
#>cat /etc/fstab

/dev/canon1                               /mnt/canon        vfat  auto,users,uid=1000,gid=100                0 0 

/dev/samsung1                             /mnt/samsung      vfat  auto,users,uid=1000,gid=100                0 0 

/dev/pendrive1                            /mnt/pendrive     vfat  auto,users,uid=1000,gid=100                0 0 

/dev/pensmall1                            /mnt/pensmall     vfat  auto,users,uid=1000,gid=100                0 0 
```

Ho solo un piccolissimo problema da risolvere, è possibile con questo metodo fare l'automount dei cd/dvd?

Il problema è riconoscere quali supporti non sono audio...qualcuno ci ha già pensato?

----------

